# pregnant or just fat?



## mysantana (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello,

I know my horse is not a miniature, but I've been looking all over the internet for a fourm to get someone's opinion on my mare and this board kept coming up with the little appy pony that someone was asking if it was pregnant and you all said she was. so I thought you's might know if mine is.

I had the vet out a few weeks ago and he said she was not pregnant by looking at her glands? . But I had a few people out, and as soon as they look at her they ask if she pregnant.

I was just wondering what you guys think before I get the vet back out here and waist his time if she not.

here is the a link to a few pictures.

http://www.geocities.com/its_justaphase/index.html

Thanks for your time and opinions!


----------



## Lewella (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking at her glands? That's a new one on me! From the lopsided A shape of her from the rear I would think it is very possible she is pregnant. Did the vet palpate her at all? Any idea when she might be due?


----------



## mysantana (Mar 19, 2005)

I bought her in november, she was being boarded at a riding stable, which had two staillions. She was there for two month's. So if she is pregnant anytime from september to november.

All the vet did was come look at her from behind, and said by looking her gland, I can't remember the name he said, she's not.

He said she just over weight, because hasn't been worked much. He asked me if I wanted him to check inside her but I said no.

What signs should I look for if she was pregnant? This is all new for me.

Thanks For your reply!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 19, 2005)

Although she still has a ways to go....sounds like not til August at the earliest? I would ditto Lewella. The third photo that shows one side of her belly being larger than the other makes me suspicious.

The thing about "looking at her gland(s)" is a new on me too! (And for the record, my husband and I have been breeders for 15 years. Lewella has been for a lot longer.)

MA


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, I bred Arabs before ever I got into Minis, so that's forty years I've been at this game, and then some, and that's a new one on me!! She actually does not look particularly fat to me, so a lot of warning bells are going off about whether, were I you, I would be looking for a new Vet- one, preferably that uses ultra sound or palpation instead of guesswork. Sorry to be so blunt but I've had no sleep for three days and the little sweetheart still hasn't produced- maybe I should go and look at her glands




The mare looks pregnant, you need to get her tested!!


----------



## Lewella (Mar 20, 2005)

I haven't been breeding horses that much longer MA - LOL - I bred my first mare 20 years ago this spring (like Rabbitsfizz I started in Arabs).





Like Rabbitsfizz said, if you can, try a different vet. I've never known a vet who would diagnose pregnancy by just visually looking at a horse......... A good vet palpates (but make sure the vet is very experienced with palpating because it can cause serious damage if done wrong) or uses ultrasound.


----------



## crponies (Mar 21, 2005)

Perhaps the vet was speaking of her mammary glands, or her bag. However, that would not be a good indicator unless she was quite close to foaling. By the dates you gave, she wouldn't be showing much anywhere that she is pregnant.


----------



## mysantana (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm having the vet out on tuesday, so I can let you all know if she is or not.

Thanks for your replies


----------

